#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > 文字角色扮演 >  >  《茶杯殺狼事件》徵角色(已額滿)。

## 好喝的茶

名稱︰茶杯殺狼事件
類型︰偵探解謎
簡介︰

　　才剛踏入零八年，狼之樂園裏就發生一宗令獸們觸目驚心的殘忍血案。一頭接近成年的白狼，竟被一個茶杯直擊頭部身亡，死狀可怖。如此可怕的手法，叫獸們看了也心寒。

　　我們已經展開深入調查。現在我們已經收集了足夠的物證，遺憾的是我們獸證不足，無法破案。

　　請問你是兇案的目擊獸嗎？你有關於兇手的線索嗎？我們需要你的協助，去幫這頭可憐的白狼申冤！

簡單點來說，就是茶被謀殺了，請大家來當獸證，玩玩偵探遊戲XD

徵角色數量︰約五名。全部會以「目擊獸」的身份出場。會隨機抽取其中一頭獸成為「兇手」。
也就是說，在這約五頭目擊獸裏面，有一頭是偽裝的，是殺害茶的兇手。而大家要做的，就是推理出「誰是兇手」。

有興趣報名的話，請在此留下你的外貌設定便可。不需要太過仔細，我只是純粹想跟大家玩個遊戲XD



至於何時會動手寫……大約要下個星期或更後吧。
畢竟我現在還在考試，而且我還沒把缺漏的茶補完啊OTL

至於為什麼我會想寫這個……
我要感謝呆虎鯨的贈圖給我靈感啦XD

_____________________________________________________________

已額滿，感謝參與(笑)。
出席獸名單︰涅特(Net)、樂、狼佐、瀟湘、Varara、影曲、杜崇(？)、劍痞。

崇是來當偵探，負責嚴刑拷問以上各獸的XD(大誤)
兇手，已經決定了(邪笑)。

----------


## Net.狼

獸名：涅特(Net) 
設定： http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?p=167866#167866 
性別：女  
大略個性：無所謂 沉靜 孤獨 不信任人

恩~
把個性也稍微寫一下
希望有幫助(當然是偽造個性)(噴=3=)

----------


## 小樂

噗哈哈
被標題吸引來的~  

這麼有趣的故事~
當然要參一腳啦XD

獸名:樂
性別:雄
設定:
http://wolfbbs.net/imagehost/uploads/54c07b6873.jpg
http://wolfbbs.net/imagehost/uploads/e685f46c17.png
個性:少根筋、喜歡燦笑

大約就這樣啦XD

----------


## 狼佐

名稱:狼佐
性別:公
特徵:雙色瞳,統一藍黑色的身體及往後豎+長至脖子的白色頭毛,右手上的黃色布
大概就這樣ˇ
性格是話不投機半句多,冷靜,說話一針見血

----------


## 瀟湘

嗯，有著有趣的氣息。
這到底是什麼茶呢？

獸名：瀟湘
性別：男
外貌設定：http://wolfbbs.net/imagehost/uploads/2e53395c9b.bmp
個性：同時具備冷靜理智和熱情奔放；一般是以冷靜為主，但在遇到有興趣
的事時會變的非常感性。

那麼，期待你的作品。

----------


## VARARA

vara vara vara =ˇ=+
在下也來參加XD!
設定的話,請參考軍事學校那一篇吧!
期待期待XD


我的設定～～如果需要更詳細請跟我要^^(開單給我我來填寫XD)

    人物角色設定: 

名稱:Varara 
種族:K隆人 
血型:KB型 
武器:自然雷電(類似電鰻會發電這樣...不過福特多非常多@@!) 
性格: 
1.比較自閉,很少會主動找人說話 
2.會想一些比較哲學的問題 
3.個性上很樂觀 
4.比較安靜 
穿著: 
型態1(普通型態): 
裸體,但是有戴帽子(絲質白色暗殺兵軍帽),以及腹部有三個倒立三角形並排(請參考我的頭像)，右手手腕的地方有個正七芒星圖樣（圖樣為空心黑色）。 
型態2(抓狂OR爆走型態): 
本體與第一型態相同,但頭上會多兩個狼耳,原本的蝌蚪尾巴會變成狼尾，右手腕的正七芒星會閃爍血紅的光芒。 
後期型態: 
會以第2型態出現,但是可以控制力量，右手的正七芒星閃爍淡藍色的光芒。 
顏色: 
　第一型態的體色（沒長毛喔＠＠！）： 
　　瞳孔：淡紫色（偏藍色，色碼大約是#6633cc）眼睛是張開四分之三~ 
　　體色：淡紫藍色（嚴重偏藍色，色碼大約是#6633ff） 
　第二型態的毛色（長毛了ＸＤ）： 
　　瞳孔：暗紅色（有點血的顏色，色碼大約是#990000）眼睛全部張開~ 
　　體毛色：深海般的藍紫色（其實跟第一型態差不多，色碼大約是#330099） 
後期型態（有毛～簡稱ｋ狼型態）: 
瞳孔：深海般的藍紫色（其實跟第一型態差不多，色碼大約是#330099） 
　　體毛色：體色：淡紫藍色（嚴重偏藍色，色碼大約是#6633ff） 
配件:肚子上的三個倒立三角形圖騰，以及右手腕的正七芒星。 
喜歡的東西:水ˋ藍天ˋ芒果ˋ操作鋼琴ˋ操作雙簧管ˋ音樂ˋ創作樂曲ˋ鳴叫（聲音：varavara....） 
討厭的東西:蜘蛛ˋ蒼蠅ˋ粗魯ˋ酒鬼ˋ太髒的地方。 

攻擊模式: 

第一種 

1.不讓敵人發現 
2.開始使用音波幻術....(利用樂器的音響) 
3.背後桶他一刀>Q< 

第二種 

1.被發現了,不能用音波幻術 
2.敵手靠近的瞬間放電(皮O丘0.0?),使對方動作遲緩 
3.背後桶他兩刀>Q< 

第三種 

1.在遠距離放電 
2.集中雷電於身體 
3.然後像一顆砲彈直接懷抱敵人? 
4.電暈了以後,還是要桶他兩刀>Q< 

大約是這幾種吧... 
說穿了就是---------- 
1.自然雷電能力 
2.音波幻術 
3.背後桶刀 
補充一點,我是很會閃的= =+(有看我玩過路尼亞戰記的人應該都知道XD) 

---------------很重要----------------------- 
正常狀況: 
對方是有[肉體ˋ生命]的,不管是惡人還是好人都不會殺------- 
對方只是[靈體(也就是俗稱的靈魂)],善良的不會殺,惡的才會殺. 
我對靈魂的定義: 
靈:生物的理智ˋ判斷ˋ思考能力(ex:安排今天要做的事情) 
魂:生物的情慾ˋ衝動(ex:看到女獸會有遐想,身體會有自然反應.......<---這不是我喔= =我對女的都沒興趣,男的也都沒有....離題!) 

以上～～



PS.感謝鯨的提醒>W<
VARARA

----------


## 呆虎鯨

ｔｏvarara
　　還是貼一下好了＠＠，免得茶還要到處奔波（？）

ｔｏ茶
　　ｘｄｄ給你靈感也不錯ｘｄ
　　茶杯應該要濺血才對（壞掉被拖走）

----------


## 劍痞

「……想當然爾兇手除了涅不會有任何人了！」（指）（刻板印象）

「名額滿了嗎……真可惜，
「只好等下次了，這次就當偵探過過乾癮。」（還有下次？）

「其實還有另一位對茶的怨念頗深的……
「不過不在這就是。」（思）

----------


## 楓羽 月嵐

> 「……想當然爾兇手除了涅不會有任何人了！」（指）（刻板印象）
> 
> 「名額滿了嗎……真可惜，
> 「只好等下次了，這次就當偵探過過乾癮。」（還有下次？）
> 
> 「其實還有另一位對茶的怨念頗深的……
> 「不過不在這就是。」（思）


兇手在還沒開始就揭曉了  :狐狸嚇到:  

不過會被拖走吧XD
沒多久可能又會有一個殺狼事件了  :狐狸爽到:

----------


## tsume

我也想來殺茶阿XD(被打)

我先猜猜~兇手會是......(亂指)

----------


## 影曲

我也來看茶被殺了=W=

不知道報滿了嘛~

名稱：影曲

性別：雄

外貌：
新畫的圖





個性：天真開朗，頑皮的像個小孩子


期待茶被謀殺(大誤

----------


## 好喝的茶

TO　Net.狼︰
感謝參與喔。
話說，這種設定會讓獸直接聯想到是兇手(爆)？

對了，角色是以獸型還是獸人型出場？
沒註明的話就任由我選擇了喔(邪笑)。



TO　小樂︰
感謝參與。這一篇寫出來本來就是來惡搞的XD
一切的緣由還得多謝呆虎鯨啊XD

嗯。這是獸型角色唄？



TO　狼佐︰
感謝參與喔。
說話一針見血……說的話太正確就不好玩了喔(啥)。
沒關係，讓杜崇來誤導你的角色就好(炸)。

對了。這是獸型還是獸人型(呆)？



TO　瀟湘︰
絕對是杯很糟糕的茶XD
這種性格應該挺適合當證獸的，感謝參與喔(茶)。




> 那麼，期待你的作品。


這是說期待茶被謀殺嗎XD？



TO　VARARA︰
VARARA的角色有很多空間可以寫哩，感謝參與吶。

嗯……讓VARARA來當兇手好不好哩(笑)？
好像會相當有趣啊。
可是VARARA也相當可愛耶，當兇手的話……

還是不要公佈兇手是誰比較好(茶)。



TO　呆虎鯨︰
其實VARARA本身就有給到我設定嚕XD
我一直都有保留各位獸給我的東西喔^_^

哎呀，那是因為你給我的圖沒流血嘛(炸)。
話說，如果呆鯨你也參加的話，我十之八九會選你當兇手XD(被拖)



TO　劍痞︰
呃呃，單靠刻板印象可不能隨便定奪兇手哦。
雖然我也覺得涅特好像兇手(被滅)。

嗯……名單是滿了(汗)。
不過你現在補回設定的話，也可以加入進來做證獸喔。
反正我只大略想了個框框，裏面要怎麼寫也可以XD



TO　楓羽 月嵐︰
不行。茶都沒正式被謀殺啊(炸)，兇手哪可能那麼快出來(笑)？
至少也給茶一個出場的機會嘛XD

今次的死者將會是茶，下次應該就會找其他獸了喔(燦笑)。
雖然「下次」是很久以後……OTL



TO　tsume︰
你好邪惡QQ
茶茶那麼可憐，你怎麼可以這樣做(怨)？
茶．會．回．來．找．你．喔！

(下一秒被拖走XD)



TO　影曲︰
原本名額是滿的，不過照樣接受唄=W=
超額一兩名也沒有所謂，反正多點獸來，
茶也可以死得更多姿多彩(誤)。

嗯，總之，歡迎了喔XD

----------


## 狼佐

獸人跟獸人都可以

因為獸人只是雙腳站立+穿上襯衫褲子而已XD

讓茶大發揮吧

一針見血應該可以翻譯成說話很直外加很毒XD

----------


## 劍痞

> TO　劍痞︰
> 呃呃，單靠刻板印象可不能隨便定奪兇手哦。
> 雖然我也覺得涅特好像兇手(被滅)。


「咦……真的？
「作證獸也不賴啊……設定補上就好嗎？」（拉領）

「如果是這樣，
「稍晚……我現在想休息……」（汗）

----------


## 楓羽 月嵐

> TO　楓羽 月嵐︰
> 不行。茶都沒正式被謀殺啊(炸)，兇手哪可能那麼快出來(笑)？
> 至少也給茶一個出場的機會嘛XD
> 
> 今次的死者將會是茶，下次應該就會找其他獸了喔(燦笑)。
> 雖然「下次」是很久以後……OTL


這....算是暗示嗎?

別過來喔 別過來喔!!

再過來小獸會拿茶杯砸你喔

----------


## 好喝的茶

TO　狼佐︰



> 獸人跟獸人都可以


你這句已經被我了解為「角色可以任由我擺佈」了XD(被毆飛)

嗯嗯，說話會很毒(筆記)。
很好，可以傷害杜崇偵探的心靈(炸)。



TO　劍痞︰
嗯。我可以很隨和的(茶)。
補上就行嚕。

話說劍痞寫的東西總能給我靈感哩……(謎笑)



TO　楓羽 月嵐︰
嘿，怕什麼。十八年後又是一頭好獸XD
來，「下去」陪陪茶唄(陰笑)。

----------


## 時雨秋幻

大家都好晚睡。(汗指)

雖然不能親自參與，在一旁悠哉地喝茶看戲好像也是種樂趣？（被滅）

----------


## Net.狼

> 感謝參與喔。
> 話說，這種設定會讓獸直接聯想到是兇手(爆)？
> 
> 對了，角色是以獸型還是獸人型出場？
> 沒註明的話就任由我選擇了喔(邪笑)。


唉ˊ3ˊ
不是有句名言是這樣說的
"越像兇手的越不可能是兇手"
好啦
小生承認這是小生亂掰的(噴)

唉ˊ3ˊ?
小生以為是統一獸型出場
所以...那就...
隨意囉~
請自由發揮(?)

----------


## 呆虎鯨

ｔｏvarara
　　有重複嘎＝ｗ＝＂
　　檢查一下～
　　話說我也記下來好了ｘｄｄ

ｔｏ茶茶
　　我心地很善良的ｏｗｏ

　　看到老公公要過馬路會把他掐倒
　　看到有人想不開要跳樓會幫忙推一把
　　發現有人瓦斯沒關會幫忙關窗戶和門
　　（壞掉被拖殺）

　　才不會謀殺你呢＝ｗ＝

　　開玩笑的＝ｗ＝，等你的文嘍～

----------


## 杜崇

什麼!!我來的太晚了啦= =
真可惜~~本來以為可以殺茶的說~~

話說茶大下次會找其他受當受害者!!!???
(擦上防蚊液)
來吧!就算你想放蚊子把我叮死也是不可能的!!

----------


## a70701111

很快的額滿呢……
因為在下考期末考的關係整個MISS掉阿。
看來只能看大家玩了……
不過光是看標題的圖，有種想把茶茶塞進木桶的衝動耶XD

----------


## 好喝的茶

TO　Net.狼︰
啊？你不想當兇手嗎XD？
(被拖殺)

我很沒有原則(炸)，獸還是獸人都沒所謂。
那好，我就把你的角色當成獸人型的嚕(茶)。



TO　呆虎鯨︰
重覆到就不關係啦，反正我只要角色的大略外表描寫嘛(炸)。

嗯……這個啊(搖頭)。
相對於茶來說，你的確是善良的XD
(謎︰啥意思= =？)



TO　杜崇︰
就是不讓你殺茶=W=
反而是你要當偵探，把殺茶的真兇給找出來XD

呃……我不會用這種鬼方法殺人啦(汗)。
要殺，也拿茶灌死牠呀(邪笑)。
(拿起一大桶茶往崇灌下去XD)



TO　小迪版主︰
不要緊，還有很多機會嘛XD
到時文出來了，你也可以推理誰是兇手啊XD

嗯……那個嘛。
真是拜呆鯨的贈圖所賜XD
嗯，請呆鯨畫茶被塞進木桶裏的情形給畫下來唄(炸)？

----------


## 劍痞

「……」（搔）「來補了，如果太遲就作罷吧。」


遲來的資料


獸名：「劍痞。」
性別：「男。」
外貌設定：「馬尾天線，左側眼角有勾型圖樣，右側則有極小的十字疤，頸部左面則有倒E圖樣。
「幾乎任何時候都掛著一副附繩眼鏡。」

附圖(?)



個性：「多愁善感、沉默寡言，遇上挑起興趣的事情時會少了些許謹慎。理性與感性發言的比重失衡，雖然不易表現出來，卻常因小事影響心情。」

----------


## 好喝的茶

> 「……」（搔）「來補了，如果太遲就作罷吧。」


不遲不遲，我也只構思了兇手和物證的部份。
獸證那邊還沒開始寫呢(苦笑)。

就這樣子，歡迎加入(握手)。

----------


## VARARA

> ｔｏvarara
> 　　有重複嘎＝ｗ＝＂
> 　　檢查一下～
> 　　話說我也記下來好了ｘｄｄ


....................Σ0口0！！！！
（呆滯地轉過身去……）
（迅速擦掉！！）
（轉回來……）
0口0你沒有看到你沒有看到你沒有看到0口0（催眠ing）

VARARA 0口0

----------

